# Weihnachts Tutorials



## HipLipp (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich suche Tutorials um eine HTML Newsletter im Weihnachsstyle zumache. Allso Schnee, Schneesterne, Schneeschrift .....
bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach sowas, allerdings wirkt das meiste recht "arm". Kennt ihr welche?
Also ich habe noch was Zeit bis das ganze fertig sein soll, aber ich habe bissher nichts in der Richtung mit Photoshop gemacht.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Mfg
HipLipp


----------



## regurge (1. Oktober 2005)

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=photoshop+tutorial+weihnachten&spell=1


----------



## HipLipp (2. Oktober 2005)

danke  aber das habe ich schon gemacht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

HipLipp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke  aber das habe ich schon gemacht


Dann solltest Du vielleicht konkreter werden, entweder bei Google oder hier.
Was Du genau willst, kann nur erahnt werden, deswegen bitte ich Dich, nochmal
genau Dein Anliegen zu beschreiben.

zum Thema Weihnachtsschrift kann ich Dir dafont.com empfehlen:
=> http://dafont.com/en/theme.php?cat=111
=> http://dafont.com/en/search.php?q=christmas

Gruss


----------



## Leola13 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

darf es auch etwas aufwendiger sein ? Schneekugel 

Ciao Stefan


----------

